
Silex website builder launches a crowd funding campaign - lexoyo
http://www.templamatic.com/blog/silex-launches-a-crowdfunding-campaign
======
antopensource
Great Free Website builder. try it now you'll love it!
[http://www.silex.me/](http://www.silex.me/)

